# Seguimento Marítimo 2018 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2018 às 00:37)

Tópico de 2018 para seguimento de informação marítima e costeira, praias, temperatura da água, ondulação, vento, etc, bem como para acompanhar outras notícias que sejam importantes neste tema como por exemplo a limpeza/poluição, interdições, segurança, etc.

*Link's úteis:*

*Temperatura da água*
IPMA - Informação Costeira
IPMA - Cartas de previsão para Portugal
Modelo MOHID
NOAA AVHRR Europe Sea Surface Temperature
Instituto Hidrográfico (Temperatura Bóias)
CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Açores
CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Madeira
Meteogalicia - Temperatura da água do Atlântico - Meteosat 9
Meteogalicia (Temperatura Bóias Galiza)
Temperatura del agua del mar AEMET
AEMET Predicción Playas (Espanha)

*Ondulação e Marés*
Instituto Hidrográfico (Bóias, ondulação, marés, etc)
NOAA Wave Watch III
WindGuru
Storm Surf - Wave Model - North Atlantic Sea Height (em pés)

*Segurança, Qualidade, etc*
SNIRH - Zonas Balneares
Associação Bandeira Azul
Instituto de Socorros a Náufragos (Vigilância, segurança, riscos)

*Surf*
Offshore
Surftotal
WindGuru

*Webcams*
BeachCam (várias webcams)
Praia da Salema Algarve
Sagres
Lagos

*Anos anteriores:*
Seguimento Marítimo 2017 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2016 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2015 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2014 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2013 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2011 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)
Seguimento Praias 2009 (Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)


----------



## Nordico (15 Jan 2018 às 13:38)

Bom dia

Descobriu este site interessante, que mostra todos os assuntos relacionados com o oceano, o clima, a visibilidade, a temperatura do mar, o horário das marés, o vento, o ultravioleta, etc.

Possui muitas cidades costeiras em Portugal, 
e pode encontrar dados históricos.

http://www.tabuademares.com/pt/aveiro/vagueira#to_top

http://www.tabuademares.com/pt


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2018 às 17:42)

Alturas significantes de olas en las próximas horas:












Detalle para Portugal. Irá aumentando de norte a sur con el paso de las horas:


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2018 às 11:27)

Boya de Langosteira, muy cerquita de la ciudad de A Coruña, junto a su puerto principal. Alturas de oleaje acercándose a los 14 metros:












Alturas significantes superiores a los 9,2 metros:


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2018 às 11:57)

Actualizo, alturas del oleaje acercándose a los 15,5 metros con alturas significantes en el entorno de los 10,5 metros. El temporal marítimo empieza a ser más que notable. Nivel de aviso rojo en el litoral:


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2018 às 16:23)

Nueva actualización. Señalo máximos. Ahora mismo cerca de ellos. Estamos casi en pleamar:


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2018 às 17:43)

Arteixo (A Corunha)


Riazor


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2018 às 17:45)

*Anabel*‏@anabelcardiel 2 hHace 2 horas
Huele a Mar en toda la ciudad! Disfrutar de este espectáculo al salir de trabajar, no tiene precio #bellezapura #ACoruña #sinfiltro #instantes


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2018 às 18:33)

Junto al puerto de la ciudad de A Corunha, altura significante del oleaje de 11,5 metros y altura del oleaje de 19,2 metros 







Malpica (A Corunha)


Edito: Última actualización de la altura significante del oleaje: 12,4 metros


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2018 às 20:11)

*Jose*‏@Josefb5 1 hHace 1 hora
@4gotas_com Montañas en el mar,Valdoviño-A Coruña


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2018 às 09:28)

Algunas imágenes y vídeos más:

Castro Urdiales (Cantabria). La gente es imbécil 

San Sebastián 

Más de San Sebastián
*Donosti City *‏@donosti_city11 hHace 11 horas
Espectacular y poco previsto temporal de hoy. JJGurrutxaga , @PeterZurriola , @jonxa_ y @CarlosBengoa1






















Ferrol (A Coruña)



*Javier Piñeiro*‏@JP_FOTOGRAFO29 minHace 29 minutos

Algunhas mostras da ferocidade do mar onte na costa ferrolá. @OTempoTVG#OlaOtempo@eva74novoa19@paulaandion1






Cariño (A Coruña)


----------



## cookie (18 Jan 2018 às 10:27)

Pek disse:


> Algunas imágenes y vídeos más:
> 
> Castro Urdiales (Cantabria). La gente es imbécil
> 
> ...


Impressionante...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Jan 2018 às 10:50)

Espectacular, bateu forte e feio na Galiza, sem dúvida. Faz lembrar um pouco o que se passou em 2014 na costa portuguesa com o Hércules. Ontem na Nazaré parece que houve um português, Hugo Vau, que surfou esta onda, embora as imagens não o comprovem:


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2018 às 18:55)




----------



## Brites (19 Jan 2018 às 19:18)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Espectacular, bateu forte e feio na Galiza, sem dúvida. Faz lembrar um pouco o que se passou em 2014 na costa portuguesa com o Hércules. Ontem na Nazaré parece que houve um português, Hugo Vau, que surfou esta onda, embora as imagens não o comprovem:



Parece? Não comprovam!? Hum estás um bocado enganado, surfou mesmo, procura bem a algumas imagens mostram bem isso!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2018 às 19:26)

Brites disse:


> Parece? Não comprovam!? Hum estás um bocado enganado, surfou mesmo, procura bem a algumas imagens mostram bem isso!


Na RTP1 à hora de almoço deram uma reportagem onde mostraram tudo inclusive entrevistaram esse surfista no fim.


----------



## Brites (19 Jan 2018 às 20:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Na RTP1 à hora de almoço deram uma reportagem onde mostraram tudo inclusive entrevistaram esse surfista no fim.


Todos eles são uns heróis, já tive a sorte de assistir ao vivo a tudo aquilo que fazem e ontem logo ontem não consegui estar presente, mas eles são enormes! Além da coragem toda que teem para la estar dentro no meio daquelas montanhas com toneladas de água, conseguiriam (grande responsável o Mc Namara) fazer mais por este país que muitos que andam aí de papo cheio! 
À uns anos atrás Nazaré a esta altura estava parada sem ninguém sem dinâmica perdida no inverno pois no verão e o que se sabe, hoje conseguem ter turistas o ano inteiro, que bem podem agradecer a estes monstros loucos que enfrentam aquelas montruosas paredes de água!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2018 às 20:11)

Brites disse:


> Todos eles são uns heróis, já tive a sorte de assistir ao vivo a tudo aquilo que fazem e ontem logo ontem não consegui estar presente, mas eles são enormes! Além da coragem toda que teem para la estar dentro no meio daquelas montanhas com toneladas de água, conseguiriam (grande responsável o Mc Namara) fazer mais por este país que muitos que andam aí de papo cheio!
> À uns anos atrás Nazaré a esta altura estava parada sem ninguém sem dinâmica perdida no inverno pois no verão e o que se sabe, hoje conseguem ter turistas o ano inteiro, que bem podem agradecer a estes monstros loucos que enfrentam aquelas montruosas paredes de água!


Sim, concordo em absoluto. Portugal ficou muito conhecido através das ondas gigantes divulgadas pelo Mc Namara. Agora a Nazaré tem sempre movimento.


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Jan 2018 às 23:33)

Brites disse:


> Parece? Não comprovam!? Hum estás um bocado enganado, surfou mesmo, procura bem a algumas imagens mostram bem isso!



Calma! Entretanto já confirmei que sim. Na altura que postei nada tinha sido divulgado pelos media ainda, foi quase em 1a mão, e nesse vídeo ainda não dava para identificar ninguém.

Grande dia na Nazaré, impressionantes montanhas de água que foram surfadas, algumas têm certamente bem mais de 20 m de altura, assim por alto.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2018 às 00:19)

será matematicamente possível uma onda de 35 metros conforme se fala? mesmo com o galgamento do canhão. É quase impossível.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (20 Jan 2018 às 01:02)

Agreste disse:


> será matematicamente possível uma onda de 35 metros conforme se fala? mesmo com o galgamento do canhão. É quase impossível.


É impossível porquê? Há alguma limitação matemática que diga a altura máxima das ondas?


----------



## rokleon (21 Jan 2018 às 16:40)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> É impossível porquê? Há alguma limitação matemática que diga a altura máxima das ondas?


Pelo que sei, é muito complexa essa interpretação matemática (Link)devido à complexidade dos parâmetros que afetam o que acontece fisicamente nas ondas especialmente na costa (velocidade e direção dos ventos , morfologia dos fundos oceânicos e das zonas costeira, etc.). Mas sabemos o motivo da formação de ondas caracterisitcamente tão grandes. Já agora, elas ocorrem no Inverno devido à mudança do "perfil" morfológico da praia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coastal_morphodynamics (dissipativo no inverno).
É esperar para ver até quanto podem alcançar, mas não deve superar os 35 metros.


----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2018 às 16:46)

Espectacular Nazaré. La clave, su fantástico cañón, considerado habitualmente como el mayor desfiladero submarino de Europa:







Una maravilla


----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2018 às 17:03)

Día 18 en Lequeitio (Vizcaya). Menos mal que allí no tienen cañón 


Vídeo largo

Los famosos bufones de Prías en Asturias:

Y la ¿playa?  de Zarauz (Guipúzcoa)

 Tremendo el vídeo nocturno de Zarauz (al principio). Las olas reventando sobre las casas


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2018 às 19:44)

http://www.marinha.pt/pt-pt/media-center/noticias-destaques/Paginas/Marinha-e-Autoridade-Marítima-alertam-mar-agitado-e-ondulacao-forte-nos-proximos-dias.aspx

Ondas que podem chegar aos 9 metros, arrasaria a costa sul do Algarve completamente.  Entre 4ª feira e Domingo, a ondulação andará sempre entre os 4 a 7 metros, vai ser duro para as Ilhas Barreira e especialmente a Praia de Faro, aliado com a forte ondulação com as marés vivas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Fev 2018 às 10:39)

Muita atenção à ondulação nos próximos dias. Vai atingir zonas da costa portuguesa muito pouco habituadas a situações de tal intensidade. Se a direcção fosse a habitual (NW) julgo que não iriam existir situações muito problemáticas, porém esta vai ser marcadamente de SW, atingindo então com força quase total zonas como a linha do Estoril, Sesimbra e costa algarvia. São esperadas alturas significativas entre 4 a 7 metros durante quase uma semana, com amplitudes de marés muito grandes. As alturas máximas das ondas poderão superar os 10 m. A somar a isso temos baixa pressão atmosférica, o que por exemplo na Quinta feira poderá aumentar o nível do mar em cerca de 40 cm a mais relativamente ao normal, e vento forte de SW que poderá ainda amplificar o efeito de storm surge.
















Particular atenção a Sesimbra, já lá moro há cerca de 13 anos e julgo ser a situação mais severa que me lembro. Há muito pouco areal entre o mar e a marginal, com várias lojas perto. Aconselhava a serem tomadas precauções pois o mar certamente irá galgar a parede. Lembrem-se que Sesimbra está habituada a ter mar flat em 95% dos dias do ano, e quando não o está é geralmente pouco significativo.

A costa algarvia também será castigada, atenção à erosão costeira que poderá significar uma semana de temporal de W/SW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2018 às 13:01)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Muita atenção à ondulação nos próximos dias. Vai atingir zonas da costa portuguesa muito pouco habituadas a situações de tal intensidade. Se a direcção fosse a habitual (NW) julgo que não iriam existir situações muito problemáticas, porém esta vai ser marcadamente de SW, atingindo então com força quase total zonas como a linha do Estoril, Sesimbra e costa algarvia. São esperadas alturas significativas entre 4 a 7 metros durante quase uma semana, com amplitudes de marés muito grandes. As alturas máximas das ondas poderão superar os 10 m. A somar a isso temos baixa pressão atmosférica, o que por exemplo na Quinta feira poderá aumentar o nível do mar em cerca de 40 cm a mais relativamente ao normal, e vento forte de SW que poderá ainda amplificar o efeito de storm surge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O temporal mais forte, foi em Fevereiro de 2010, quando o mar entrou na Ilha da Fuzeta a dentro e destruindo várias casas e abriu uma nova barra natural. Tem existido, outros temporais que tem danificado apoios de praia, ao longo da costa algarvia. O IPMA, prevê ondas que podem chegar aos 12 metros de altura máxima em especial no Barlavento, diria que essa ondulação é expectável que ocorra até à Praia de Faro, que pode ser bastante afectada.


----------



## frederico (27 Fev 2018 às 13:19)

Apesar de tudo a situação mais severa de que tenho memória ocorreu em 95 ou 96 quando o mar engoliu a península de Cacela. Hoje seria muito mais grave pois por razões mal esclarecidas abriram uma Barra perto da Manta Rota, o que destruiu ainda mais o que restava da península.


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2018 às 13:25)

frederico disse:


> Apesar de tudo a situação mais severa de que tenho memória ocorreu em 95 ou 96 quando o mar engoliu a península de Cacela. Hoje seria muito mais grave pois por razões mal esclarecidas abriram uma Barra perto da Manta Rota, o que destruiu ainda mais o que restava da península.


https://sapientia.ualg.pt/handle/10400.1/1639


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2018 às 17:47)

Hoje, a bóia de Faro registou uma onda de 12.02 mt de altura. Desde de 2000, que não havia ondas desta altura.


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Mar 2018 às 11:12)

Como previsto, o mar causou danos nos locais previamente identificados. Não sendo uma ondulação extrema no contexto da costa ocidental, pois todos os anos somos atingidos por ondulações maiores que esta, foi uma situação extrema para as costas viradas a sul pois é extremamente raro serem atingidas por ondulação de fundo (swell), em vez de vagas locais causadas por vento do quadrante sul, que são normalmente os casos em que estas costas vêm alguma agitação marítima. Isto deriva do facto de tempestades intensas terem sido geradas em latitudes bem mais a sul que o normal.

Esta noite a situação agravou-se em Sesimbra. O mar voltou a galgar o paredão, entrou em várias lojas. Os estragos não foram muitos, apenas arrastou algumas estruturas e partiu alguns passeios. Esta manhã, estava tudo fechado a limpar as lojas e as vias. Funcionários da câmara a tirar areia da estrada. Esforço provavelmente inglório, uma vez que o mar irá galgar novamente esta tarde e amanhã durante a noite.

Avisei alguns comerciantes na 3a feira para tomarem precauções, mas desvalorizaram, riram-se dizendo que estavam lá há 10 anos e nunca tinha chegado o mar. Hoje estavam todos de vassouras e esfregonas na mão...






















Fotos de ontem, mais tarde deixarei alguns vídeos que ilustram bem melhor a força que tinha o mar.





















Situação que não será extrema para praias da costa ocidental virada a W/NW, mas claramente extrema para uma baía normalmente tão abrigada como Sesimbra.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2018 às 15:05)

Continua encalhado nas areias do Bugio o cargueiro de pequena tonelagem Betanzos.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/03/07/l...foram-retomadas-mas-ainda-sem-sucesso-1805663

"*Salvage attempts failed so far* 
Salvage efforts of the sand loaded "Betanzos" which grounded at the mouth of the river Tagus, off Lisbon, on March 6 at 1 a.m., had to be postponed at 8 p.m. The ship's anchor was hampering the salvage operations. At 6:20 p.m., at the peak of the tide, an attempt was made to tow the ship, which had recovered energy and propulsion, but the anchor was trapped in the bottom and could not be recovered despite the attempt of the tugs, with the aid of the ship. The tugs continued to try, but the tide was going out and it was decided to start a new attempt with the next flood on March 7 at 4.30 a.m. In the morning, the patrol boat "Ria Formosa" (MMSI: 263062001) was alongside the ship. At 7.45 a.m., the towing wire broke and had to be replaced, so the next attempt was scheduled for 6.40 p.m. The 10 crew members, among them seven Gallegos, the captain and an officer from Asturias and a Canary, were safe on board. There was no danger to neither human lives, the ship nor to navigation. The crew was in permanent contact with the owner Navigasa.  (6 hours ago, by Timsen )"


----------



## Hawk (7 Mar 2018 às 15:27)

StormRic disse:


> Continua encalhado nas areias do Bugio o cargueiro de pequena tonelagem Betanzos.
> 
> https://www.publico.pt/2018/03/07/l...foram-retomadas-mas-ainda-sem-sucesso-1805663
> 
> ...



Se os rebocadores não o conseguem tirar, a ondulação prevista para Sábado e Domingo deverá conseguir...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mar 2018 às 23:29)

Notícias sobre a erosão costeira no Algarve

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...arribas-no-algarve-desde-inicio-de-tempestade

http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/detalhe/baixa-de-faro-em-risco-devido-a-erosao

Cordão dunar da Ilha da Fuzeta, depois do temporal

http://safeplace52.blogspot.pt/2018/03/ilha-da-fuzeta-uma-barreira-apenas.html

Uma nova barra vai abrir, se nada fizerem, aliás, vão gastar mais uns milhões para adiarem o que é inevitável, como fizeram em 2010 ao fecharem a barra natural que o mar abriu e foram fazer uma barra mais a leste.


----------



## JCARL (8 Mar 2018 às 12:50)

StormRic disse:


> Continua encalhado nas areias do Bugio o cargueiro de pequena tonelagem Betanzos.
> 
> https://www.publico.pt/2018/03/07/l...foram-retomadas-mas-ainda-sem-sucesso-1805663
> 
> ...



O Coitado do Betanzos lá continua.
Boa sorte para a tripulação que continua a bordo
Em directo:
http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/paco-de-arcos/


----------



## JCARL (8 Mar 2018 às 12:56)

O irónico disto tudo no caso do Betanzos, é um barco carregado de areia encalhado na areia.
É preciso ter mesmo azar. Vamos ver se à tarde com a chegada do rebocador vindo de Gibraltar o conseguem safar, para bem do navio e mais ainda da tripulação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2018 às 00:46)

Entre sábado e domingo, IPMA: "Ondas de sudoeste entre 5 a 7 metros, podendo atingir os *12 metros* de altura máxima, passando gradualmente a ondas de noroeste."

Toda a costa sob alerta laranja.


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Mar 2018 às 01:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Entre sábado e domingo, IPMA: "Ondas de sudoeste entre 5 a 7 metros, podendo atingir os *12 metros* de altura máxima, passando gradualmente a ondas de noroeste."
> 
> Toda a costa sob alerta laranja.



Na verdade, todos os modelos apontam para alturas significativas entre 8 a 10 metros em toda a Costa Ocidental, desde Caminha até Sagres. As ondas máximas superarão com certeza esses 12 metros.

Não percebo este conservadorismo do IPMA, pelos seus critérios este é um evento de ondulação para aviso Vermelho!


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Mar 2018 às 10:15)

5 a 7 metros? 

Porquê o IPMA descer a altura da ondulação só para não ter de emitir aviso vermelho? Se os critérios se cumprem, tem que os emitir... eu nem costumo ser  critico deles, mas neste caso não me parece que fiquem bem na fotografia.


----------



## Hawk (9 Mar 2018 às 11:00)

Também concordo que deveria ser lançado o aviso vermelho respectivo à agitação marítima. Acresce à ondulação significativa e altura máxima o facto do mar "crescer" muito em relativamente pouco tempo o que pode apanhar a comunidade piscatória e lúdica, e a população em geral, desprevenida.


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2018 às 11:20)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Porquê o IPMA descer a altura da ondulação só para não ter de emitir aviso vermelho? Se os critérios se cumprem, tem que os emitir... eu nem costumo ser critico deles, mas neste caso não me parece que fiquem bem na fotografia.



Aposto contigo que esse aviso será emitido no final do dia de hoje ou madrugada do dia de amanhã.

A ondulação mais elevada ainda está a >36h de distância.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Mar 2018 às 12:57)

Irá ser emitido o aviso vermelho com toda a certeza, estamos a horas do mesmo! O Instituto Hidrográfico deu à cerca de uma hora um conferência de imprensa sobre as ondas excecionalmente fortes que vão atingir a nossa costa Oeste.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/03/09/l...sabado-a-noite-e-domingo-de-madrugada-1805998


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Mar 2018 às 13:39)

Adoro ver estas situacoes de mar. Onde acham que poderei ir passear durante o fim de semana para aproveitar? Quando é o pico?

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Mar 2018 às 14:01)

Orion disse:


> Aposto contigo que esse aviso será emitido no final do dia de hoje ou madrugada do dia de amanhã.
> 
> A ondulação mais elevada ainda está a >36h de distância.



A questão é que eles emitiram o aviso laranja para o período mais crítico... vamos ver se corrigem ou não.


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Mar 2018 às 14:02)

Jodamensil disse:


> Adoro ver estas situacoes de mar. Onde acham que poderei ir passear durante o fim de semana para aproveitar? Quando é o pico?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk



Zona de Sintra (Estrada de Cascais até ao Guincho, paragem na boca do inferno), é uma boa sugestão. O melhor será Domingo na parte da manhã.


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Mar 2018 às 14:17)

A ver se la dou um pulo. Se estiver aberta aquela zona. 

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mar 2018 às 23:45)

A bóia de Faro, já bomba, com uma onda de quase 7 metros. Lá, vai mais umas arribas abaixo.


----------



## Thomar (10 Mar 2018 às 08:19)

*Aviso Vermelho* para a agitação marítima prevista para amanhã em todo Portugal Continental!
Muito cuidado com os passeios à beira-mar, não se ponham em risco!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2018 às 09:10)

Jodamensil disse:


> A ver se la dou um pulo. Se estiver aberta aquela zona.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk



No inicio da escadaria da Boca do Inferno vai estar fechado pela protecção Civil de Cascais/ Policia Marítima.
É uma boa medida pois vai ocorrer galgamento, contudo isso não te impede nada de ver o mar, pois ali a volta da Boca do Inferno podes ver o mar em segurança.
Outro ponto sensível aqui da costa de Cascais é naturalmente o paredão que vai estar fechado.
Atenção ao vento, dão vento na ordem dos 50/55 km/h de velocidade média (velocidade, não rajada!).


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Mar 2018 às 18:21)

O barco que encalhou no Bugio, Costa da Caparica como está cheio de petroleo, poderá uma onda forte ondulação quebrar o depósito. Se o deposito quebra são toneladas de crude que vao afectar as praias


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2018 às 18:35)

Miguel96 disse:


> O barco que encalhou no Bugio, Costa da Caparica como está cheio de petroleo, poderá uma onda forte ondulação quebrar o depósito. Se o deposito quebra são toneladas de crude que vao afectar as praias


Não existe risco. Os tanques foram devidamente isolados.


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2018 às 22:24)

Às 19:48z... ondas a rondar os 12 metros (40 pés) a nordeste do G. Oriental.






Atualmente, ondulação extremamente elevada no canal Pico-Faial.


----------



## JCARL (10 Mar 2018 às 22:36)

Miguel96 disse:


> O barco que encalhou no Bugio, Costa da Caparica como está cheio de petroleo, poderá uma onda forte ondulação quebrar o depósito. Se o deposito quebra são toneladas de crude que vao afectar as praias


O cargueiro Betanzos não transporta crude, é um transportador de areia. Efectivamente tem os depósitos de combustível cheios (deverá ser gásoleo), bem como da existência de óleos lubrificantes para os equipamentos hidráulicos e dos próprios motores, que segundo o afirmado pela Autoridade Marítima, tinham sido devidamente acautelados pela tripulação, o que não evita do risco e no caso do navio adornar e naufragar de haver derrames.
A ironia disto tudo é um navio carregado de areia encalhar na areia. Coisas do destino!
Vamos esperar que tudo corra bem.


----------



## Hawk (10 Mar 2018 às 22:45)

Orion disse:


> Às 19:48z... ondas a rondar os 12 metros (40 pés) a nordeste do G. Oriental.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tem aspecto de dar mais um empurrãozinho ao Mestre Simão, em direcção às rochas, não?


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2018 às 23:11)

Hawk disse:


> Tem aspecto de dar mais um empurrãozinho ao Mestre Simão, em direcção às rochas, não?



 http://www.sabado.pt/portugal/detalhe/navio-mestre-simao-nao-e-recuperavel

O mal já está feito.


----------



## jorgeanimal (10 Mar 2018 às 23:31)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Zona de Sintra (Estrada de Cascais até ao Guincho, paragem na boca do inferno), é uma boa sugestão. O melhor será Domingo na parte da manhã.


Cabo carvoeiro


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mar 2018 às 23:59)

Bóia de Leixões já registou 13.34mts


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mar 2018 às 10:13)

Ondulacção muito perto dos 15 metros:


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 14:44)

*Mau tempo: Subiu para 19 o número de barras marítimas fechadas*
11 mar 2018 13:54

O número de barras marítimas fechadas à navegação devido à agitação do mar subiu de 16 para 19, mantendo-se quatro condicionadas, segundo o último balanço da Marinha Portuguesa.

De acordo com a informação disponível no ‘site’ da Marinha estão fechadas à navegação as barras marítimas de Caminha, Viana do Castelo, Póvoa do Varzim, Vila do Conde, Douro, Aveiro, Figueira da Foz, Nazaré, Peniche e Ericeira.

Estão igualmente encerradas as barras marítimas de São Martinho do Porto, Nazaré, Lagos, Alvor, Portimão, Albufeira, Tavira e Vila Real de Santo António.

Nos Açores, está encerrada a barra da Madalena do Pico, adianta a Marinha Portuguesa.

As barras marítimas de Sesimbra e Setúbal estão fechadas a embarcações de comprimento inferior a 11 metros e as de Olhão e Faro a barcos com comprimento inferior a 10 metros.

Devido à forte agitação marítima, o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IMPA) colocou sob aviso vermelho toda a costa litoral portuguesa até às 15:00 de hoje e até às 18:00 junto aos distritos de Leiria, Lisboa, Setúbal e Beja, onde estão previstas ondas de sudoeste com sete a oito metros, podendo atingir 14 metros de altura máxima.

O IPMA colocou também sob aviso laranja 10 distritos de Portugal continental até às 09:00 de segunda-feira devido à agitação marítima e até 21:00 de hoje devido ao vento.

Os restantes distritos do continente estão sob aviso amarelo, o terceiro mais grave, segundo informação disponível no site do IPMA.

A ilha do Porto Santo e a costa norte da Madeira também estão sob aviso laranja devido à agitação marítima.

Para hoje, o IPMA prevê céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde na região Sul, e uma pequena descida da temperatura.

Estão também previstos períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e de granizo, em especial nas regiões norte e centro até ao início da tarde, tornando-se pouco frequentes na região Sul a partir do meio da tarde.

O vento soprará moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de sudoeste, com rajadas até 85 km/h, soprando forte a muito forte (50 a 65 km/h) nas terras altas com rajadas até 110 km/h, rodando gradualmente para oeste a partir da tarde, e enfraquecendo para o final do dia.

O instituto prevê ainda queda de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros de altitude, subindo temporariamente a cota para 1200/1400 metros durante a tarde e condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de trovoada até meio da tarde.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/mau-tempo-subiu-para-19-o-numero-de-barras-maritimas-fechadas


----------



## Geopower (11 Mar 2018 às 16:05)

Panorâmica da praia do Norte, Nazaré. Imagem da Meo beachcam:


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Mar 2018 às 21:41)

Esta manhã em Peniche:


Autoria de Paulo Glória

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2018 às 22:25)

Amanhã partilho por cá as fotos que tirei esta manhã na costa de Cascais.


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Mar 2018 às 22:29)

Está manhã andei pela Nazaré e tirei umas fotos muito rápidas apesar do vendaval que estava no canhão!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Mar 2018 às 23:16)

Já colocado no seguimento do Litoral Norte. Ficam também aqui alguns registos da ondulação hoje, ao final da manhã, na Foz.




Winter Storm Felix. Porto, 11-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Storm Felix. Porto, 11-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Storm Felix. Porto, 11-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Storm Felix. Porto, 11-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Storm Felix. Porto, 11-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Storm Felix. Porto, 11-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Storm Felix. Porto, 11-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Mar 2018 às 10:53)

*Alturas máximas registadas:
*
Leixões- 14,96 m
Sines- 15,13 m

Houve outras duas ondas, com 14,73 m e 14,72 m registadas em Leixões e Sines, respectivamente. Ondulações portanto, muito semelhantes na costa ocidental mais a norte e mais a sul, como previsto, e algo excepcional. Em Leixões, desde que há registos (1999) foi a 8a vez que atingiu 15m, em Sines a 6a vez.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2018 às 20:43)

A bóia de Faro tem ondas com altura de quase 7 metros, a salvação é a baixa-mar. Se, a ondulação se mantiver forte até à preia-mar que é por volta das 3h00m, embora as marés tenham uma amplitude menor ainda pode pular a Praia de Faro e comer mais um pouco da Ilha da Fuzeta. O cordão dunar da Ilha da Fuzeta bastou um temporal mais forte para ficar reduzido a 2 metros de altura, se fosse um Inverno mais rigoroso tipo 2009/2010 abriria nova barra.


----------



## KarluZ (2 Abr 2018 às 14:37)




----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2018 às 20:02)

*Mulher morre em praia da Ericeira após ser surpreendida pela ondulação*


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2018 às 13:15)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...ovoca-estragos-na-praia-de-faro?ref=HP_Grupo1

Estranho, este galgamento da costa na Praia de Faro.  As marés não são tão grandes quanto isso e a ondulação também não é nada de espectacular.


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Abr 2018 às 13:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...ovoca-estragos-na-praia-de-faro?ref=HP_Grupo1
> 
> Estranho, este galgamento da costa na Praia de Faro.  As marés não são tão grandes quanto isso e a ondulação também não é nada de espectacular.



A maré de ontem, não sendo extraordinariamente grande, era bastante alta. E a ondulação na costa ocidental foi muito forte, com alturas significativas entre 5 a 6 metros e períodos muito elevados (> 18 s) e ausência de vento. Estando Faro na costa sul claro que esta ondulação foi atenuada, mas tinha energia suficiente para dobrar o Cabo S. Vicente e entrar ainda com alguma violência de W/SW (2/3 m) na costa de Faro.

Lembra-te que a tempestade Hércules, que afectou imenso a Costa Sul algarvia, entrava de W/NW tal como ontem, mas a energia associada devido aos altos períodos e ondulação foi tanta que, apesar de atenuada, pouco se notou o efeito "protector" que cabo de Sagres tem normalmente nestas situações. O mesmo aconteceu ontem, mas em menor escala evidentemente.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Abr 2018 às 14:30)

Ontem, na praia de Buarcos, na Figueira da  Foz, mar muito agitado a chegar ao paredão. Umas horas depois de eu ter lá estado cortaram a marginal porque o mar já estava a chegar à estrada.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2018 às 14:49)

Ontem, por acaso, também passei pela Foz e fiquei surpreendido pela "comoção marítima". Estava bem mais raivoso do que imaginaria, nem pensei sequer que estaria "mau" o suficiente para uma reportagem. Mas afinal estava, ao ponto de terem mesmo fechado a marginal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2018 às 17:03)

Obrigado, @Jorge_scp , pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mai 2018 às 21:30)

Lembram-se da draga que afundou em Janeiro ainda por lá, continua...

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/baloes-da-china-vao-resgatar-draga-afundada

Com uma draga é assim, nem sei, se algo correr mal com o furo de petróleo, vai ser lindo ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2018 às 01:07)

Caldo entornado, obrigado vento de Sul:


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2018 às 15:45)




----------



## belem (28 Jun 2018 às 16:20)

Nos Açores também já está a disparar:


----------



## qwerl (6 Jul 2018 às 13:46)

Principalmente pela costa Norte e centro a ausência de nortada e os dias e dias consecutivos com corrente de SO têm trazido águas bastantes quentes para a costa, e vai continuar a subir, segunda feira pode chegar aos 22ºC






É raríssimo ver a costa Norte com temperaturas do mar mais altas que o Algarve, e a prevista ausência de nortada por tempo indeterminado pode fazer subir estes valores ainda mais

Se estes valores se mantiverem assim durante o verão todo podemos vir a ter um outono animado


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jul 2018 às 00:09)

qwerl disse:


> Principalmente pela costa Norte e centro a ausência de nortada e os dias e dias consecutivos com corrente de SO têm trazido águas bastantes quentes para a costa, e vai continuar a subir, segunda feira pode chegar aos 22ºC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmo. Aqui há uns dias fui experimentar a água e estava mesmo boa!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2018 às 00:10)

Bah e eu com água a 17 graus 
Noto essas previsões de temperatura da água do mar muito acertadas, basta ver o tempo de reposta da temperatura da água aquando o aparecimento da nortada, é imediato.
Resumindo, excelente ferramenta para acompanhar e publicitar.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2018 às 17:46)

Partilho umas fotos de ontem, quanto a mim, que praia de sonho.
Praia da Ursa, Sintra.

A água estava algo fria, mas aguenta se bem, não estivesse eu habituado.



free image hosting


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2018 às 08:11)

O regresso da nortada significa o regresso das águas frias no litoral. Previsão de hoje 00h até quinta-feira 23h.






Esta imagem é do dia 11 de Julho. Para mais tarde recordar.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Jul 2018 às 16:24)

Bem me arrependo de não ter ido lá estes dias


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2018 às 20:55)

IPMA a fazer um aviso à população sobre a apanha/consumo de bivalves

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/consumodebivalves

 

Depois, da manifestação dos mariscadores na delegação do IPMA em Olhão, o IPMA farto das críticas veio deixar as coisas muito bem claras para aqueles que não ligam às interdições.


----------



## rokleon (31 Jul 2018 às 16:33)

Águas costeiras de Faro a poderem atingir os 30ºC. Previsão para 3 de agosto, 19h.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/sst/


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jul 2018 às 17:16)

rokleon disse:


> Águas costeiras de Faro a poderem atingir os 30ºC. Previsão para 3 de agosto, 19h.
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/sst/


A previsão dá um máximo de 23-23,5ºC...
Mais em pormenor: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/sst/index.jsp?area=zona7


----------



## Hawk (31 Jul 2018 às 17:25)

rokleon disse:


> Águas costeiras de Faro a poderem atingir os 30ºC. Previsão para 3 de agosto, 19h.
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/sst/



De onde foi retirado esse valor de 30ºC? As águas costeiras até têm registado valores bem modestos para o Verão. Hoje por exemplo o ondógrafo não vai além dos 18.6ºC...


----------



## rokleon (31 Jul 2018 às 18:03)

Hawk disse:


> De onde foi retirado esse valor de 30ºC? As águas costeiras até têm registado valores bem modestos para o Verão. Hoje por exemplo o ondógrafo não vai além dos 18.6ºC...


Erro meu


----------



## rokleon (31 Jul 2018 às 18:06)

rokleon disse:


> Erro meu


Foi na leitura do mapa (e não sabia que dava para ampliar)


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2018 às 19:22)

rokleon disse:


> Erro meu



30ºC era a pura da loucura, até pelado ia.  Era o aquecimento mais abrupto que alguma vez foi registado no planeta, passar de 18.5ºC para 30ºC em 3 dias, era genial.


----------



## rokleon (31 Jul 2018 às 19:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 30ºC era a pura da loucura, até pelado ia.  Era o aquecimento mais abrupto que alguma vez foi registado no planeta, passar de 18.5ºC para 30ºC em 3 dias, era genial.


Peço desculpa pelo erro  No ar é normal mas a água é um grande reservatório de calor, o que significa que há maior resistência à mudança de temperatura, lenta a reagir.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2018 às 19:50)

rokleon disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo erro  No ar é normal mas a água é um grande reservatório de calor, o que significa que há maior resistência à mudança de temperatura, lenta a reagir.



Nem precisas de pedir desculpa, erros todos cometemos e esse até tem alguma piada e sem gravidade alguma. Até, dá para brincar com isso.


----------



## Cluster (31 Jul 2018 às 20:39)

O Funchal já chegou mais que uma vez aos 25 este Julho agora anda entre 23 e 24, vou para lá já neste sábado, escapar deste calor de LX e apanhar água boa

PS: Água nas Selvagens :


----------



## Nordico (2 Ago 2018 às 13:58)

Bom dia

Não estou em Portugal agora, mas como está a temperatura do mar? 

Estou pensando em uma viagem para a Ilha de Tavira em setembro.

 Eu li na internet as pessoas dizendo que a temperatura do mar é "chocantemente fria mesmo no verão". Certamente isso não está correto?! Quais são as suas opiniões sobre a temperatura do mar nesta área?

Obrigado


----------



## rokleon (2 Ago 2018 às 14:33)

Nordico disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Não estou em Portugal agora, mas como está a temperatura do mar?
> 
> ...


A água costeira é bem mais fria no litoral português (costa virada para Oeste). No Algarve atinge temperaturas bem mais quentes, no verão quase sempre com temperaturas acima dos 20ºC.  Para consulta: https://www.ipma.pt/en/maritima/sst/index.jsp?area=iberia


----------



## AnDré (10 Ago 2018 às 15:09)

Segundo os dados do site: praias em directo, a temperatura da água do mar na Praia da Torre está a 14,1ºC. Na Costa da Caparica: 14,5ºC.

Percebe-se porque é que não está ninguém na água.


----------



## remember (10 Ago 2018 às 18:04)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo os dados do site: praias em directo, a temperatura da água do mar na Praia da Torre está a 14,1ºC. Na Costa da Caparica: 14,5ºC.
> 
> Percebe-se porque é que não está ninguém na água.



Até dói...


----------



## rokleon (20 Ago 2018 às 22:04)




----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2018 às 18:51)

A água tem estado incrível, hoje devia estar uns bons 19/20ºC.
Gostando eu de nadar, por norma levo a gopro comigo, fica uma foto tirada esta manhã cedo em Cascais. 
Felizmente não observei  alforrecas, mas segundo me contaram ha praias carregadas delas, nomeadamente Parede e Avencas.
É o preço que se paga, quando água tem estes "aquecimentos" valentes...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2018 às 20:01)

O levante nos últimos dias tem dado trabalho aos nadadores salvadores e bombeiros. http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2018/08/levante-na-costa-da-trabalho-as-equipas.html

Tirando, isso a água está uma categoria embora com muitas algas. 

Pena, já não ser possível consultar o histórico no Instituto Hidrográfico. .


----------



## Tonton (23 Ago 2018 às 20:28)

26,5ºC na água da Fuzeta... caldinho!


----------



## rokleon (11 Set 2018 às 22:32)

Poderá haver algum 'Medicane' em breve...
*Mediterranean sea much warmer than average*


----------



## Brunomc (12 Set 2018 às 17:41)

A água anda mesmo um caldinho, mesmo na Costa Alentejana.


----------



## belem (12 Set 2018 às 19:13)

Nos Açores também há caldinho:






A chegar aos 27ºc/28ºc em alguns pontos do território marítimo...

E que grandes variações de temperatura junto ao continente!


----------



## belem (12 Set 2018 às 19:16)

Brunomc disse:


> A água anda mesmo um caldinho, mesmo na Costa Alentejana.



Sim, a chegar aos 21ºc ou mais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2018 às 20:26)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/cid...s-sofreram-picadas-de-peixe-aranha-no-algarve

Porra, tantos peixes-aranha.


----------



## Thomar (13 Set 2018 às 21:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/cid...s-sofreram-picadas-de-peixe-aranha-no-algarve
> 
> Porra, tantos peixes-aranha.



Saudosos anos 80 em que toda a família era picada por peixes-aranha na Praia da Rocha, Ora agora Eu (num ano), Ora agora Tu (noutro ano). 

_P.S.  Desculpem-me o Off-topic, ao *staff *do forum, podem apagar esta msg._


----------



## Brunomc (30 Set 2018 às 11:54)

Bom Dia
Novamente um caldinho na nossa costa, a esta hora a bóia de Sines marca uns 21.5ºC, coisa rara.
Penso que ali na Arrábida ande também na casa dos 20ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2018 às 16:46)

Não me lembro de chegar a Outubro e ver este cenário: a maior parte da costa algarvia com água na casa dos 25ºC.

O mar constante de levante tem mantido a temperatura da água alta, mas já há casos de praias em que devido à ondulação de sudeste a areia está a desaparecer (notícia).


----------



## criz0r (1 Out 2018 às 17:52)

Brunomc disse:


> Bom Dia
> Novamente um caldinho na nossa costa, a esta hora a bóia de Sines marca uns 21.5ºC, coisa rara.
> Penso que ali na Arrábida ande também na casa dos 20ºC.



Na Fonte da Telha, Margem Sul, tem andado pelos 20,5ºC nestas ultimas duas semanas. Chega a ponto de se sentir mesmo correntes quentes em certas ocasiões.
É de aproveitar para quem está de férias,


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2018 às 23:02)

https://www.amn.pt/Media/Paginas/DetalheNoticia.aspx?nid=2458

Já seria altura, da época balnear ser prolongada, só em Cascais e Albufeira a época balnear termina a 15 de Outubro. 

Querem um país virado para o turismo, mas nem as praias temos vigiadas com temperaturas a rondar os 25 a 30ºC, não faz nenhum sentido.


----------



## rokleon (5 Out 2018 às 11:08)

*Medicane cools the waters of central Mediterranean to colder than average*


----------



## rokleon (27 Out 2018 às 11:43)

Com a Nortada bem forte a trazer as massas de ar frio, que já se fazem sentir, a costa irá reagir... Teremos afloramento costeiro, em que àguas profundas e frias, por forçamento, vão subir em direção à costa (um feedback devido ao vento). Mas não é um efeito imediato pois o oceano é bem mais lento a reagir a fenómenos e dinâmicas físicas (neste caso forçamento do vento intenso de Norte) do que a atmosfera. Penso que segunda e terça-feira veremos as temperaturas superficiais, na costa Litoral (principalmente Norte), a descer significativamente.

Campos oceanográficos (CLIM@UA)  podemos comparar hoje vs. terça  :



... Bom para as pescas!

Campos de temperatura à superf. e correntes superfíciais. As previsões no climetua, grupo da minha Universidade onde estudo tualmente, são baseadas principalmente no modelo WRF. http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/ 



> O *Grupo de Meteorologia e Climatologia da Universidade de Aveiro* (CliM@UA®) é constituído por docentes e bolseiros do Departamento de Física da Universidade de Aveiro. O CliM@UA® encontra-se integrado na linha de investigação Qualidade da Atmosfera do Laboratório Associado CESAM (Centro de Estudos do Ambiente e do Mar) que constitui uma unidade de investigação da Universidade de Aveiro. Os seus membros desenvolvem investigação em meteorologia e clima, em particular modelação numérica da atmosfera e variabilidade climática, e participam também em vários projectos de investigação em áreas relacionadas.



Ventos médios previstos, ARPEGE:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Nov 2018 às 15:17)

A ondulação maior está a provocar galgamentos na Ilha de Faro.
Penso que o pior foi durante o pico da maré cheia


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2018 às 20:11)

*Três pescadores morrem apanhados por onda num molhe em Aveiro*
1/12/2018, 12:13103

Os três homens estavam a pescar num molhe junto à base militar de São Jacinto, quando foram surpreendidos por uma onda. O alerta foi dado por um quarto pescador que não foi arrastado.

Três pescadores morreram esta manhã apanhados por uma onda, em Aveiro. O Jornal de Notícias avança que estavam a pescar num molhe junto à base militar de São Jacinto.

Segundo o comandante da Capitania do Porto de Aveiro, Carlos Isabel, à agência Lusa, o alerta foi dado cerca das 11:00 por um quarto pescador que se encontrava no mesmo local, mas que não terá caído à água.

“Eles estavam à pesca na ponta do molhe norte quando foram apanhados por uma onda. Três deles caíram à água, tendo sido recuperados dois corpos”, disse o mesmo responsável.
...  https://observador.pt/2018/12/01/dois-pescadores-morrem-apanhados-por-onda-num-molhe-em-aveiro/


----------



## Brites (14 Dez 2018 às 22:49)

boa noite a todos, julgo que vou entrar em.offtopic mas alguem me sabe dizer onde posso acompanhar informação sobre ondulação máxima, isto porque sei que amanhã vai existir ondulação gigante na Nazaré mas não sei de nenhum grupo ou tópico que fale disso ou se existe, em que se fale da melhor hora para acompanhar o evento! 
Desculpem sei que é algo estranho a questão mas há malucos que gostam destas coisas..e eu como vivo relativamente perto do local gosto de ir ver! Obrigado desde já a quem perder tempo el ajudar me 
Abreijos

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Dez 2018 às 23:12)

Brites disse:


> boa noite a todos, julgo que vou entrar em.offtopic mas alguem me sabe dizer onde posso acompanhar informação sobre ondulação máxima, isto porque sei que amanhã vai existir ondulação gigante na Nazaré mas não sei de nenhum grupo ou tópico que fale disso ou se existe, em que se fale da melhor hora para acompanhar o evento!
> Desculpem sei que é algo estranho a questão mas há malucos que gostam destas coisas..e eu como vivo relativamente perto do local gosto de ir ver! Obrigado desde já a quem perder tempo el ajudar me
> Abreijos
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Tens no site do Instituto Hidrográfico, cujo link está no 1º post deste tópico 

Depois é ires aos produtos, Rede de Bóias - Tabelas e escolhes a bóia.


----------



## Brites (14 Dez 2018 às 23:53)

Epa mas aquilo do canhão e uma coisa estranho em vários factores tem de se conjugar! Por exemplo amanhã vai haver acção ou supostamente ondas gigantes, agora a que horas e que será o melhor essa e a minha questão! Não sei se me estou a fazer entender!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (15 Dez 2018 às 00:14)

Brites disse:


> Epa mas aquilo do canhão e uma coisa estranho em vários factores tem de se conjugar! Por exemplo amanhã vai haver acção ou supostamente ondas gigantes, agora a que horas e que será o melhor essa e a minha questão! Não sei se me estou a fazer entender!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Não vejo previsões de ondas gigantes em lado nenhum...

O melhor é consultar "sites" de surf, como o windguru:
https://www.windguru.cz/501148
também:
http://praiadonorte.com.pt/previsoes/

Edit:

Post com indicações úteis de como interpretar os vários factores para ver a melhor altura:
https://www.reddit.com/r/portugal/comments/3rhu4l/ondas_gigantes_da_nazaré_onde_e_quando/


----------



## Brites (15 Dez 2018 às 00:35)

Olha aí o site: 

http://nazarewaves.com/pt/Home/InfoSurfReport#divAfterWebCam1








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 16:23)

*Oito barras fechadas e três condicionadas devido a agitação marítima*
15 dez 2018 13:14

Oito barras marítimas de Portugal continental estão hoje fechadas à navegação e outras três estão condicionadas devido à agitação marítima forte, segundo a Autoridade Marítima Nacional (AMN).

De acordo com a Marinha, estão fechadas as barras de Caminha, do Douro, de Esposende, da Figueira da Foz, de Vila Praia de Âncora, da Póvoa do Varzim, do Portinho da Ericeira e de S. Martinho do Porto.

A barra de Aveiro está condicionada a “embarcações de comprimento fora a fora inferior a 35 metros, enquanto a barra de Viana do Castelo está fechada a barcos de comprimento inferior a 30 metros.


*Notificações*
Porque as noticias não escolhem hora e o seu tempo é precioso.
As embarcações apenas devem utilizar a barra de Vila do Conde no período compreendido entre duas horas antes e até duas horas depois da preia-mar.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) prevê para hoje na Costa Ocidental ondas de noroeste com 2,5 a 3,5 metros, aumentando para 3,5 a 4,5 metros a norte do Cabo Raso.

Na costa sul estão previstas ondas de sudoeste com um metro.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...tres-condicionadas-devido-a-agitacao-maritima


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2018 às 12:52)

Surfista brasileiro Thiago Jacaré passou um mau bocado depois de cair da prancha enquanto surfava na Nazaré. Depois de cair levou com 4 ou 5 enormes vagas até ser resgatado... Deve ter sido tenso.


Que eu saiba ainda ninguém morreu na Nazaré, mas já houve vários avisos, surfar ali é mesmo muito perigoso...


----------

